
Apple unhappy with apps that secretly record screen using Glassbox tech - Terretta
https://solutionfactory.in/apple-is-unhappy-with-apps-that-secretly-record-your-smartphones-screen.html
======
Terretta
Can’t link to original article on TechCrunch and peers because of new “guce
advertising” redirects e.g.:

[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=xx...](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx)

The App Analyst posts on e.g. Air Canada collecting card details via Glassbox
are good:

[https://theappanalyst.com/aircanada.html](https://theappanalyst.com/aircanada.html)

------
dangus
More generally, I’d like to see companies be forced to disclose a list of
third party integrations/companies that are used to build apps.

But even disclosure isn’t necessarily enough because most people simply don’t
care or understand those details. Universal standards need to be applied to
activity data anonymization, security, and consent.

It’s actually somewhat surprising to me that the tech industry hasn’t more
aggressively self-regulated. The situation reminds me of how the ESRB was
established, or how the motion picture industry self-censored after something
like the 1930s.

These industries understood that if they didn’t address complaints that
governments would eventually write regulations for them. And you already see
the results of the failure to self-regulate: the tech industry could have
already saved itself a lot of work by avoiding laws like GDPR and CCPA in the
first place.

